# Plow owner operator wanted in Grand Rapids / Wyoming Michigan



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

J. Watkins Property Maintenance LLC. is seeking a plow owner operator for the city of Grand Rapids and Wyoming Michigan.


Priced per push, Must have a plowing license for the city of Grand Rapids

Call me, 

Thank you

231-343-4275
-Joe


----------

